# Foundation Design



## McEngr (Jan 12, 2007)

This is a question for Scottiesei, rdbse, kevo, gcracker, or any other structural guys I'm not thinking of:

I am considering a foundation design project, but I'm inexperienced in this area. I have a mentor here at work, but he's old school. Rather than burden him so much, I was hoping that someone could guide me to a great resource regarding the structural engineer's level of responsibility between the soil-structural responsibilities. I have a long ways to go from understanding the project from start to finish, but I was hoping that someone could recommend this book for me? Thanks...

McEngr PE

Foundation Engineering Handbook, by Das.

http://www.amazon.com/Foundation-Engineeri...y/dp/0071447695


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 12, 2007)

McEngr,

It's a good book but I basically learned my foundation design from the SERM.

Basically foundation design for soils is an ASD affair. The actual concrete wall/footing is strength design. Das goes over the soil portion quite good. The SERM mainly overlooks the allowable bearing of the soil and goes straight to the concrete.

But to answer your question, if you have never taken a foundations class in school I would buy Das's foundation design book. The link that you gave has some ASCE foundation book that I have never seen before so I can't really recommend it.

Here's Das's book: http://www.amazon.com/Principles-Foundatio...0639647-3198219

I have an older version of this one though........


----------



## rdbse (Jan 12, 2007)

Das' book goes into more of the geotech side than structural, but it is still a great reference. You might look into a concrete text that has extensive foundation information.


----------



## kipVA (Jan 16, 2007)

I concur with kevo's recommendation of SERM for design and Das text for analysis... My foundations class in school utilized Das, and I too based my concrete design on SERM.


----------

